# Huge Moose



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

I did a quick search to see if this has been posted on here yet or not and did not find it. I got this in an email this morning and what do all the 2cool experts think about this. Had a couple peopl esay that it is photoshoped???

By the length of his beard and the grey legs, I figure he must be over 10 years old. He looks to be well over 8 feet at the top of the shoulder hump,and with his head up the height to the top of his antler must be about 12 feet .This guy is king of the forest, no bear or pack of wolves would dare come after him when he has this rack......Considering that a dirt road can fit 1 1/2 cars across ... this fellow is HUGE ...THIS IS ONE BIG BOY! 

*THE PICTURE WAS TAKEN IN ELLIOT LAKE , MAINE*

Yes it is a regular size dirt road.


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

I got the same e-mail and its hard to find it true and if it is true that is one big arse moose!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

photo shop work. on the second pic, look at his feet. doesn't look right to me. and no shadows at all

Is more than one moose meese?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmmm...I am thinking shopped...


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

24Buds said:


> photo shop work. on the second pic, look at his feet. doesn't look right to me. and no shadows at all QUOTE]
> 
> I was thinking the same thing


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sun rays are shining THROUGH the moose onto the road. It's photoshopped but still that is a big moose!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

rotflol,, That's Paul Bunyans pet Moose!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Yea right......


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

That Moose is on the Barry Bonds Outdoor Cream n Clear protein feed.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Everyone is a skeptic!! Hard to tell where the shadows should be casting without knowing the exact angle that the sun light is traveling. If the sun were low on the horizon, the shadows would cast on the opposite side of the road, which is out of view in the pics. Also, the pics are taken from two differenet angles... 

You have to ask yourself, why would someone spend so much time photoshopping a pic of a moose??

I don't think it's shopped but regardless, that is one huge moose!!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks about the size of a 4wheeler trail i was on in Colorado one time....My guess is 4wheeler trail through a fairly young stand of trees. Either way that moose has got some amazing headgear. Caption says 8ft at shoulders, 12 ft at top of the rack. Wouldn't be unreasonable for a moose i don't think (never shot one) That would tell you the trees aren't that tall and the road isn't a full size logging road. Still impressive to me.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Thirteen inch rule must be in affect.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

copperhead said:


> Thirteen inch rule must be in affect.


He's got that covered in Schlong! :biggrin:


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

They did a good job on the 1st pic, not so much on the 2nd.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

I say real. You can see a spot of sunlight reflecting off his rump in both pics.
Looking at the sun spots on the road, you can see the shadow of a leg in the second pic. I am familiar with roads of this type, roughly 8 feet wide between small ditches.
One huge critter.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

photoshopped.


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

For sale, 1 moose hunt, big sun of a gun $1500. Warning he is agressive and has been known to kill baby chipmunks for no reason









Objects in picture may be larger than in real life. If you look at the legs they are in exactly the same position in 1st and 2nd photo. Picture has just been turned some


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't know...

Here's another photo that has surfaced that shows the moose on it's way back...












Mojo281 said:


> You have to ask yourself, why would someone spend so much time photoshopping a pic of a moose??


Yeah....


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

Forget the moose, I want the rabbits foot!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Aggie said:


> Forget the moose, I want the rabbits foot!


You need to get one of these...










Contrary to a great many hoax photos that appear in emails and forums, this rabbit is for real...

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/giant-rabbit.shtml


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Oh man, that link is funny...soooo Kim Jong Il ate the bunny! That BASTAGE!!!  Earl


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Earl said:


> Oh man, that link is funny...soooo Kim Jong Il ate the bunny! That BASTAGE!!!  Earl


"The secretive North Koreans remain tight-lipped about the success or failure of the breeding program. In fact, Mr Szmolinsky later received word that the rabbits he supplied may have been eaten at a birthday banquet for North Korean leader, Kim Jong-il, rather than used as breeders as he intended. Thus, poor Robert may no longer be with us."

It's all about the "Dear Leader" over there........and it's starting to be that way here now.


----------



## oilfieldman26 (Apr 7, 2008)

Personally I think it is shopped look at the tree behind the moose on both pics the ones in the left pic are dead the ones in the right pic are alive and green..


----------

